# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Lajme nga Kisha Katolike ndër shqiptarë

## NoName

_te nderuar anetar te Forumit,_ 

ketu mund te postoni ndonje lajm qe eshte ne interes te te gjithe anetarve te Forumit. Lajmet mund te jene nga Dioqezat tona shqiptare, pra aty ku ndodheni. 


pershendetje, 
*NoName*

----------


## NoName

Dje (14 maj '06) u vendos në qytetin e *Vaut të Dejës* shtatorja e së Lumes Nënë Tereze.

----------


## NoName

Të enjten dhe të premten e kaluar në *Kishën e Zojës Rruzare*, pas përfundimit të katekizmit, u krezmuan 110 të rinj e të reja. 

E në muajin Maj - Muaj i Zojës, skanë të ndalur shtegtimet e besimtarëve katolikë në *Kishën e Zojës së Këshillit të Mirë* rrëzë kalasë së Rozafës. 

Të dielën që kaloi në *Kishën e Shna Ndout në Prishtinë* u mbyll festivali ndërkombëtar i muzikës së re me titull Remuzika. Merrnin pjesë muzikantë nga Kosova, Hollanda, Franca, Bullgaria, Belgjika etj. Ndërsa të shtunën në *Gjakovë* u mbajt Mitingu i poezisë organizuar nga shoqata Gjon Nikollë Kazazi dhe Ministria e Kulturës.

Gjithashtu me anë të një ekspozite u përkujtua 80 vjetori i lindjes dhe 60 vjetori i krijimtarisë i piktorit *Engjëll Berisha*.

----------


## NoName

*Nga veprimtaria javore e Kishës Katolike të Elbasanit*

Në administraturën apostolike të Shqipërisë së Jugut, ndërmjet veprimtarive të zakonshme fetare, spikat kremtimi i muajit të Zojës që po i afrohet fundit: besimtarët po e kremtojnë duke thënë së bashku për natë, në Kishë e në mjediset familjare, Rruzaren shenjte. Ajo që të gëzon më shumë është se në këtë devocion tipik marian, marrin pjesë shumë të rinj. Prej këtij bashkimi shpirtëror lindin pastaj edhe nisma të tjera, si takimet e bisedat për thellimin e edukimit fetar katolik. Kështu besimtarët përgatiten për të zgjedhur rrugë të guximshme, përmes të cilave mund të japin dëshminë e gjallë të Ungjillit, që njerëzimi i ditëve tona shpesh nuk arrin ta kuptojë ose e refuzon.

----------


## NoName

*Këtyre ditëve e pa dritën e ribotimit libri: Rrno per me tregue, vepër e françeskanit shqiptar 

që ka mbijetue prej kampeve e gurgjeve komuniste, Atë Zef Pllumi OFM*




Libri i Atë Zef Pllumit Rrno vetem per me tregue i ribotuar tash se fundi është i veshur me petkat e një kryevepre që rrallë haset në letrat shqipe.

Autori franceskan si ne baladat e moçme nuk do të ikë kësaj bote pa e percjellë amanetin e mbramë të sivëllaut e mesuesit të tij Atë Mati Prenushi, pra të jetojë që ti trasmetojë historisë mesazhin, që kulti i harresës nuk duhet të bjerë mbi tragjedinë kombëtare se përndryshe do të rrezikonte te përsëritej.

Tri përmasa identitare shfaqen me një origjinalitet tronditës në këtë vepër, përmasa historike, letrare e folozofike.

Vepër monumentale, ndërgjegje e Shqipërisë e konsideron Kadareja.

Njerëzit civilë e dinë që ndergjegjes nuk i shmangesh dot, bashkëjetesa me të është dialektike ashtu siç bëhet domosdoshmëri akti i të lexuarit të librit Rrno vetem per me tregue.

----------


## NoName

*Kremtimi solemn i festës së Korpit të Krishtit në kryeipeshkëvinë e Shkodrës

Eukaristia në rrugë, në sheshe të përditshmërisë së jetës sonë*




Eukaristia është Jezusi Zot që dhurohet për jetën e njerëzimit. Në çdo kohë e në çdo vend. Ai dëshiron të takojë njeriun për ti falur jetën e Zotit. Eukaristia është thesari i Kishës e i botës dhe ndriçimi shpirtëror i besimtarëve të krishterë. Eukaristia përbën trashëgimin më të çmueshëm që Jezu Krishti Zot e Shëlbues i ka lën Kishën. Përmes Eukaristisë Krishti Zoti u jep njerëzve bukë për trup e shpirt, u jepë dritë! U jepë atyre vetveten! E bashkon njerëzoren me Hyjnoren, tokësoren me Qielloren. 

Festa e Korpit të Krishtit është kremtuar në Kishat e kryedioqezës së Shkodrës e cila pati edhe gëzimin e shugurimit diakonal të dy françeskanëve të ri e së shpejti do të ketë dhuratën e shugurimit të dy meshtarëve të ri françeskanë shqiptarë.

----------


## NoName

*Kisha ne kryedioqezën e Tivarit në Mal të Zi*



 (21.6.'06)

Këtë muaj *qershor*, Kisha ia kushton devocionit të Zemrës së Krishtit, duke përkujtuar Zemrën e Krishtit si shenjë të dashurisë së Shëlbuesit që për njeriun dhurohet deri në fund të fundit, deri në Kryq e deri në Ngjallje, deri në përcaktimin e misionit Bashkësisë apostolike, Kishës  e që ende sot përmes Eukaristsië vijon ti dhurohet njeriut bashkëkohor si bukë e dritë e jetës.

Kisha e thërret njeriut të gjejë forcën për ti pa e shqyrtuar rrënjët dhe mekanizmat e rëndësishëm për realizimin e suksesshëm të jetës njerëzore. E keqja helmon gjithmonë, nuk e lartëson njeriun, por e përulë dhe e përbuzë, nuk e bën të madh, të pastër e të pasur, por e dëmëton dhe e bën më të vogël Vetëm njeriu që mbështetët plotësisht në Zotin, e gjenë lirinë e vërtetë, madhështinë e jetës, lirinë e së mirës... duke e gjetur vetveten. Sepse njeriu sa më afër është Zotit, aq më afër është me njerëz.

E ne po i kthehemi misionit të Kishës në kryeipeshkëvinë e Tivarit, ku gjatë këtij muaji ka pasur disa ngjarje si :Takimin e fëmijëve në nivelin dioqezan né Podgoricë në Kishën e Zemrës së Krishtit; kremtimin e marrjes se kungimit të parë dhe të sakramentit të krezmimit nga fëmijët e të rinjtë e disa Bashkësive kishtare.

----------


## NoName

*Dita e OKB-së kundër drogës*

(26.6.2006) 
*Objektivi: mbrojtja e fëmijëve nga përdorimi i drogës duke ndihmuar familjet në vështirësi.*

“Droga nuk është një lodër”. Kjo është tema e ditës ndërkombëtare kundër drogave shpallur nga Kombet e Bashkuara e që u kremtua sot. Objektivi i ditës ishte ndërgjegjësimi i mëtejshëm për fuqinë shkatërruese të drogës dhe nevoja për të mbrojtur mirëqenien e fëmijëve. Vlerësimet më të fundit tregojnë se rreth 200 milionë vetë, apo 5% e popullsisë botërore nga 15 deri 64 vjeç, kanë përdorur droga të paligjshme të paktën një herë në 12 muajt e fundit. Në vend të parë janë vendet evropianoperëndimore. 

_Por çfarë mund të themi për të miturit?_ 
Përgjigjet *Don Antonio Mazza*, Drejtor i Fondacionit Exodus Onlus.


Përgjigje: Për fat të keq fëmija i ndien pasojat e veseve të këqija dhe ato çka sheh tek të rriturit. Sidomos ka familje ku fëmijët janë bijt e disa prindërve të droguar dhe kështu që kanë parë prindërit duke bërë disa gjëra të caktuara. Ka raste madje kur prindërit përdorin fëmijët si mjete për ta fshehur apo për ta kërkuar “miellin”. Kjo është gjëja që më frikson më shumë. Është gjëja për të cilën flitet më pak. Deri në ç’pikë prindërit në vend që të jetë prindër shkatërrojnë fëmijët? Duhet të reflektojmë, sepse duhet të bëjmë një fushatë në nivel kombëtar nga njëra anë dhe nga ana tjetër në nivel botëror.

----------


## NoName

*Në kryeipeshkëvinë e Tivarit në Mal të Zi, 
jeta shpirtërore përtërihet me kremtimin e sakramenteve*




Veprimtaria apostolike dita ditës po gjallërohet me përurimin e Kishave e qendrave të reja baritore. Gjithashtu të rinjtë kanë patur mundësinë e marrjes së Sakramentit të Perforcimit (Krezmimit) dhe kremtimin e festave të ndryshme liturgjike në Podgoricë, Zubc, Kllezën, Shtoj e Braticë.

----------


## NoName

*Të dielën, më 16 korrik, 
u bekua dhe u vendos guri i parë i katedrales së re të Tivarit*



Kryeipeshkvi i Tivarit, *Imzot Zef Gashi*, bekoi gurin e parë të katedrales së re, gjatë një kremtimi të kryesuar nga kryeipeshkvi i nderit i Vashingtonit, *Kardinali Theodor McKerrik*. Katedralja iu kushtua Shën Pjetrit Apostull.

Ngjarje e madhe për argjipeshkvinë mijëvjeçare.

----------


## NoName

*Ngushëllimet e Benediktit XVI për viktimat e cunamit në Indonezi*

(20.7.2006)
Benedikti XVI shpreh ngushëllimet për viktimat e cunamit që goditi të hënën e kaluar ishullin indonezian të Javës, duke shkaktuar  sipas bilancit të fundit - së paku 525 të vdekur. Në një telegram, nënshkruar nga Kardinali Angjelo Sodano, Sekretar i Shtetit të Shenjtërisë së Tij, drejtuar autoriteteve kishtare e civile të vendit aziatik, Papa thekson dhimbjen për njerëzit e vdekur dhe afërsinë shpirtërore me të gjallët që po vuajnë pasojat e tmerrshme të kësaj fatkeqësie natyrore. Ati i Shenjtë inkurajon të gjithë ata që po japin ndihmesën e tyre për kapërcimin sa më të shpejtë të pasojave, ta vijojnë veprimtarinë e tyre për të lehtësuar sadopak gjendjen e vështirë që është krijuar.

----------


## NoName

> Or ti mik,a me vete je tu fol a?Ke hap nje teme qe vetem ti shkruan e ti pergjigjesh po vete.Pac fat.




i nderuari *murik*, 

postimet e mia kane permbajtjen e tyre shume koncize dhe flasin kryesisht per personat qe kane vesh. .)

Per shembull rasti i fundit i perurimit te gurit te pare te konktadrales se re, ka domethenie shume te vecante, pasi qe eshte vendosur mbi themele shume te lashta.

Pra eshte nje ngjarje e madhe per argjipeshkvine mijevjeçare, por edhe per gjithe katoliket e trevave shqiptare, enderr e realizuar e tre ipeshkvijve. Nje konkatedrale qe nis të lartohet ne boten e shekullarizuar, ne nje vend udhekryq kulturash e feshe, kthehet ne simbol te ripohimit te rrenjeve te krishtera - nga te cilat te gjithe mund te thithin energji te reja per te miren e mbare shoqerise. 

Nje qender e tille e krishtere krijon mundesite edhe per vijimin e dialogut nderfetar me besimtaret myslimane e, sidomos, per thellimin e metejshem te marredhenieve vellazerore me besimtaret e krishtere ortodokse, per te punuar se bashku ne kantieret e shumte te ungjillezimit. Eshte nje porte e re qe hapet per krijimin e nje humanizmi te ri, duke i aktualizuar rrenjet e krishtera. Prej kendej buron edhe optimizmi per të ardhmen e mbare vendit. 


PS. Gjithashtu ne fund falenderoj *Pasiqe* per fjalet inkurajuese. .)


*NoName*

----------


## NoName

*Në Shkodër zbulohet pllaka përkujtimore e shtëpisë ku ka banuar Nënë Tereza*


Shtëpia ku Nënë Tereza pat banuar në Shkodër gjatë viteve 1932-1933 me familjen e saj, tani e tutje do të jetë lehtësisht e gjetshme nga të gjithë. Sot me *21 korrik* u zbulua pllaka që përkujton këtë fakt historik.

----------


## NoName

*Shugurimi i Kishës së re të Shën Markut në Shtoj të Malit të Zi*


Të shtunën e kaluar më *5 gusht*, kryeipeshkëvia e Tivarit të Malit të Zi ishte në festë për gëzimin e shugurimit të Kishës së re të *Shën Markut* në Shtoj. 

Meshën solemne të shugurimit e bashkëkremtuan kryeipeshkvi i vendit *Imzot Zef Gashi* dhe kryeipeshkvi i Tiranës *Imzot Rrok Mirdita*. Morën pjesë Nunci Apostolik *Izmot Sbarbaro* dhe ipeshkëvijtë tjerë si *Imzot Dodë Gjergji*, meshtarë e rregulltare dhe një numër tejet i madh dhe i emocionuar besimtarësh të vendit dhe të diasporës shqiptare në Amerikë, ardhur për këtë rast të bukur e të rëndësishëm.

----------


## NoName

*Misionet verore të ungjillëzimit në zona të Dukagjinit 
organizuar nga kryeipeshkëvija e Shkodrës*

(9.8.06.)
Koha verore për ipeshkëvijë e meshtarë është rast i volitshëm për të vijuar veprimtaritë apostolike e pajisur me sakramente popullsitë që gjenden në zona të thella e të vështira të Vendit, sikur është zona e Dukagjinit. Kryeipeshkvi i Shkodrës *Imzot Massafra* në këtë kohë ka bërë vizitën baritore ndër besimtarë të këtyre viseve të largëta.

----------


## NoName

*Kremtimi i festës së Zojës së Madhe në Shkodër*


Kisha më *15 gusht* kremtoi festën e pranimit të Virgjërës Mari në Parajsen Qiellit me trup e me shpirt. Si kudo në botë edhe në Shenjtëroret e Zojës së Bekuar në trevat shqiptare, besimtarët ngarenden për të nderuar Nënën Qiellore e për tia besuar mbrojtjes së saj amënore jetën e çdo gjë tjetër të përzemërt. Të dëgjojmë si është kremtuar kjo festë në kryipeshkëvijnë e Shkodrës, ku gjendet edhe Shenjtërorja kombëtare e Zojës së Këshillit të Mirë. Nga Shkodra na njofton Jolanda Baba




*Festa e Zojës së Madhe në Shenjtëroren e Letnicës në Kosovë*



Devocioni, nderimi i Nënës së Zotit është vendimtar në bashkësinë e besëlidhjes së re, e nuk është një përshpirtëri vetëm emocional. Dashuria e popullit të krishterë ndaj Zojës së Bekuar themelohet në Shkrimet e Shenjta, në Bibël, në Traditën e krishterë, në Mësimet zyrtare të Kishës, në Magjisterin Kishtar. Lartësimi i Virgjërës Mari në lavdinë qiellore të Birit të saj Jezu Krishtit, është dogma e fundit e Kishës, sipas rendit kohor. Papa Piu XII më 1 nëntor të vitit 1950 e shpalli dogmë të ngjiturit të Marisë me trup e shpirt në lavdinë qiellore. Kjo pse Figura e Vigjërës Mari për besimtarët është tejët e rëndësishme si shkollë feje, shembull shërbimi e përkushtimi ndaj vullnetit të Hyjit Atë. E para prej të shëlbuarve, Maria i prijn aradhës së njerëzve që duan të marrin pjesë në Jetën dhe Lavdinë e Jezu Krishtit Zot.

----------


## NoName

*Në Shqipëri festa liturgjike e Nënë Terezës 
u kremtua nga Imzot Rrok Mirdita në katedralen e Sapës në Vaun e Dejës*



(5.9.2006) 
Në Shqipëri kremtimi kryesor kushtuar festës liturgjike të së Lumes u mbajt në katedralen e dioqezës së Sapës, në *Vaun e Dejës*, që mban emrin e Nënë Terezës. Meshën e kryesoi kryetari i Konferencës Ipeshkvnore Katolike të Shqipërisë, kryeipeshkvi metropolit i Tiranë-Durrësit, Imzot Rrok Mirdita në bashkëkremtim me ipeshkvin vendas, imzot Dodë Gjergjin, me ipeshkvij e meshtarë të tjerë. Ishin të pranishëm rregulltarë, rregulltare e sidomos qindra besimtarë të ardhur edhe nga dioqezat tjera të Veriut për të kremtuar këtë ditë të madhe përkujtimore për mbarë popullin shqiptar.

Jeta e të krishterit e gjen burimin e pashterrshëm të frymëzimit në të vërtetat e zbuluara nga Krishti: në mishërimin, vdekjen dhe ngjalljen e Zotit shpjegoi imzot Mirdita në homelinë e kremtimit.

Sot Nënë Tereza u përkujtua në të gjitha meshët e kremtuara ndër kishat katolike të Shqipërisë e të Kosovës si dhe në shumë kisha të diasporës shqiptare, ku jehuan përsëri fjalët me të cilat e Lumja i paraqitje botës: _"Me gjak jam shqiptare; me nënshtetësi, indiane. Përsa i përket besimit, jam murgeshë katolike. Sipas thirrjes, i përkas botës. Por zemra ime i përket plotësisht Zemrës së Krishtit"._

----------


## Tivari 2006

Ju Njoftj Se Me Daten 14 - 10 Ne Katedralen E Shkodres Shugurohen Xhakon Dom Gjovalin Simoni Dhe Dom Dritan Ndoci 
Edhe Dy Sherbetor Ju Shtuan Vreshtes Se Hyjit 
Lutuni Per Ta.

----------


## Tivari 2006

Sot me 14 tetore u be SHUGURIMI I DY XHAKONAVE TE RINJ DON GJOVALIN SIMONI DHE DON DRITAN NDOCI
MESHA DHE SHUGURIMI U CELEBRUAN NGA IMZOT ANGJELO MASSAFRA

URIME URIME ZOTI I BEKOFTE

LUTUNI PER TA.

SHKRUANI EDHE JU URIMET TUAJA

----------


## toni77_toni

*Uroj përzemersisht shugurimin e dy xhakonëve të ri. Vërtetë është kënaqesi kur ndëgjojmë për shugurime dhe kushtime. Populli - Familja që kushton djem apo vajza Jezu Krishtit duket ta kuptoj dhe është bekimi i veçant nga Perendia. 


Të shuguruarëve -  DY XHAKONAVE të rinjë d. Gjovalin Simonit dhe d. Dritan Ndocit uroj që ti përngjajnë Jezusit sa ma shumë dhe të jenë gjithnjë në Krishtin Zot.  


Zoti i bekoftë. Zoti i bekoftë të gjithë shqiptarëve me shugurime dhe dashuri Hyjnore.*

----------

